# Personally, I think i'm frikkin AMAZING!



## Lisa B (Dec 5, 2007)

Its true. Thats what I think. 

What do you think of yourself. Life. Everything in it? 

Do you think, at all? 

Sometimes, my 2 remaining braincells have to fight it out with one another to get a thought in edgeways!


----------



## Battou (Dec 5, 2007)

I think my Iron fist is heavy


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 5, 2007)

I lied. 

I only have 1 braincell.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)

I think Lisa_B might really be amazing 

Oh, but this wasn't her question 

Yes, I think I myself am quite acceptable


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> I only have 1 braincell.




but a big one, right?


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 5, 2007)

HUGE!

And, it sparkles!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> HUGE!
> 
> And, it sparkles!



so it also serves as Christmas decoration?


----------



## ferny (Dec 5, 2007)

:meh:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 5, 2007)

I think I'm ok, aren't I?
Quiet, background type of person ... my post-count doesn't speak the truth. No. 
Fully functioning brain, I should think ("should" think?  :scratch: )


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 5, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> I think I'm ok, aren't I?
> Quiet, background type of person ... my post-count doesn't speak the truth. No.
> Fully functioning brain, I should think ("should" think?  :scratch: )




Do you ever think that some people shouldn't think? :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 5, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> Do you ever think that some people shouldn't think? :mrgreen:


 
A good many should actually THINK some MORE... not necessarily only about themselves, though, but also a bit further. (This is a _very_ *general *remark now, and much more based on a phone conversation I had this morning than on this very thread, and unfortunately I feel more serious about the topic just now than is the original plan of this thread, so back to happy banter).


----------



## ferny (Dec 5, 2007)

Pfff, that's what you think!


----------



## stubbsk (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate thinking people should think more. I can't help myself though because it feels like everything is staring them in the face but they turn a blind eye, it's so frustrating. I don't like thinking it because I don't think I have the right to practically think everyone else is stupid, which isn't the case. I'm really rude to people...


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 5, 2007)

Sometimes i think my brain is about to explode. 

Then I take some asprin and im ok.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 5, 2007)

:::takes the canned air away from Lisa B::::


----------



## ShaCow (Dec 5, 2007)

erm


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 5, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> :::takes the canned air away from Lisa B::::


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 5, 2007)

i think i think, but im not sure.


----------



## indiephoto (Dec 5, 2007)

I think I was going to post a reply in this thread but then it got philosophical and I couldn't think as to rather I think or don't think I think?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 5, 2007)

I think I'm ****e, but that is of course a personal view and all independent studies have concluded that I'm wrong, so what would I know... :er:


----------



## domromer (Dec 5, 2007)

I think I think too much.


----------



## JDS (Dec 5, 2007)

I think, therefore I am.  (Somebody had to say it)

Ok, seriously.  I think about things all the time.  It could be said that I think too much.  If I'm ever alone and find a quiet place, I like to ponder life in general - what is it about?  What am I here for?  What am I supposed to accomplish?  What is my purpose in this great, vast universe?  Sorta puts things in perspective.

I haven't found the answers yet.


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 5, 2007)

JDS said:


> I think, therefore I am.  (Somebody had to say it)
> 
> Ok, seriously.  I think about things all the time.  It could be said that I think too much.  If I'm ever alone and find a quiet place, I like to ponder life in general - what is it about?  What am I here for?  What am I supposed to accomplish?  What is my purpose in this great, vast universe?  Sorta puts things in perspective.
> 
> I haven't found the answers yet.




If you do find the answers, will you let us know?! 

:thumbup:


----------



## WDodd (Dec 5, 2007)

Way to much thinking going on here. I am going to go off and sit in a corner and stare at the wall.


----------



## richiehwrd (Dec 5, 2007)

when I blow trees I think of many things.


----------



## JDS (Dec 5, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> If you do find the answers, will you let us know?!
> 
> :thumbup:



Will do..although minds much greater than mine pondered these things all their lives and didn't come up with any real answers.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 5, 2007)

i find when i really "think" i get very philosophical which can be good and bad. i'm down to half a brain cell i think... uh oh i just thought.

i think am awesome but i know im not. make sense?


----------



## cameramike (Dec 5, 2007)

richiehwrd said:


> when I blow trees I think of many things.


totally red over this... you blow trees?


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 5, 2007)

I think I need some toast


----------



## richiehwrd (Dec 5, 2007)

cameramike said:


> totally red over this... you blow trees?


yes


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)

I am impressed by the progress people are making in here!


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 5, 2007)

What we cannot think; we cannot think; therefore we cannot say, what we cannot think.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)

What if someone cannot think at all?


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 5, 2007)

hmm, then you would probably have trouble getting them to speak


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 5, 2007)

true true .... this is really hard logic ... almost too complicated for me


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 5, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> true true .... this is really hard logic ... almost too complicated for me



yeah, me too. I don't understand it. I just wanted to join in the conversation and try and look clever at the same time, so i posted some one else's brain words and tried to pass them of as my own.

I think i might have got away with it too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 6, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> yeah, me too. I don't understand it. I just wanted to join in the conversation and try and look clever at the same time, so i posted some one else's brain words and tried to pass them of as my own.
> 
> I think i might have got away with it too! :thumbup: :thumbup:



This is how I usually do it


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 6, 2007)

really makes your mind think of things you normally don't...



richiehwrd said:


> when I blow trees I think of many things.


----------



## domromer (Dec 6, 2007)

richiehwrd said:


> when I blow trees I think of many things.




I smoke trees no blowing them.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 6, 2007)

what if one was thinking nothing more then some one elses thoughts.


----------



## Becky (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't think I'm frikking amazing at all.

On the plus side I'm quite confident I have more than 2 brain cells, yay me.


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 7, 2007)

Becky said:


> I don't think I'm frikking amazing at all.
> 
> On the plus side I'm quite confident I have more than 2 brain cells, yay me.



A whole 2 braincells!??!?!!!? 


:hail:


----------



## ferny (Dec 7, 2007)

Becky said:


> I don't think I'm frikking amazing at all.
> 
> On the plus side I'm quite confident I have more than 2 brain cells, yay me.



So do you need three to hold a plate properly then? 

No comment on how many I have. There was a reason I didn't have anything to eat. I've only just got the hang of cups :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 7, 2007)

"*Personally, I think i'm frikkin AMAZING!"

Ya, I do to, but each time those thoughts pass through my few brain cells, Cathy laughs uncontrollably  for hours on end. I wonder why she does that?
*


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 8, 2007)

I guess you could call me 'meh'


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

i am confused


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> i am confused



tell us something we dont know?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> tell us something we dont know?



I got up this morning at 10!
















Well, I am sure you did not know that :greenpbl:


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll take your 10am and raise you a 4pm!


----------



## Seefutlung (Dec 8, 2007)

I believe my past is better than my future ... and I believe the old Chinese saying of living a good life because you will enjoy it twice.  First, while living it, second when you're old and in your memories.

Gary


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2007)

I like some cheeses. But not all of them.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> I'll take your 10am and raise you a 4pm!



next time you try to do that, I will phone you at 9 in the morning to make sure you get up in time !


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

You gotta track down my number first!


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2007)

Home first, then we'll start on the number.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> You gotta track down my number first!



you gave it to me last night over a glass of vodka! You don't remember?


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

what did i have in my vodka?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> what did i have in my vodka?



sorry, but that is my secret!


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

The number I gave you was for alchoholics anon


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> The number I gave you was for alchoholics anon



well, don't try to twist reality here 

be prepared for your phone to ring soon! :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2007)

I get the feeling Alex is cheating on me.

Nope, nah, must be my paranoia.


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

I would give him 10 billion pounds if he made my phone ring in the next 60 seconds because the only person who ever calls me is my husband and some weird people asking for food.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> I would give him 10 billion pounds if he made my phone ring in the next 60 seconds because the only person who ever calls me is my husband and some weird people asking for food.



how can you know I would not be asking for food :mrgreen:

but then again .. 10 billion???? Now i am really tempted ...


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

ferny said:


> I get the feeling Alex is cheating on me.
> 
> Nope, nah, must be my paranoia.



Errm, it is just a phonecall, you know ...


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats it, times up, unlucky! 

*puts the money back under the bed*


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2007)

Does your number start with a two?


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

nope


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2007)

zero?


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

Do all numbers not start with zero?


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

IM GOING TO WASH!! 

Go me.


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2007)

Eight doesn't. Eight starts with an eight.

Is the next number lower or higher than twelve?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

I decided not to call since I do not want to upset ferny ...


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 8, 2007)

I decided to burn my phone


----------



## KC10Chief (Dec 10, 2007)

Personally, I love my life.  My parents were really great to me even though they divorced when I was around 14 years old.  I learned a lot from them and respect both of them greatly.  I have an incredible wife and two kids.  A 9 year old boy and a 15 month old girl. My wife and I were 18 and 19 when our son was born.  Times were difficult, but I was still able to put myself through college and am able to pay for my wife to go to college as well.  I have an excellent job that I absolutely love and I am able to provide a nice comfortable living for my family and myself.  I am an extremely fortunate person.  I have learned a lot of things from the school of hard knocks, but it has made me a better person I think.  I love life and love being an American and all of the opportunities I have in my life!


----------



## Oronare (Dec 10, 2007)

I personally think i am an okay guy. Others may not agree.

I an fairly introverted however, so may come off as boring, or uninterested in others.


----------

